# Time to break out the cold weather gear



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Its pretty much been sitting in the bottom of the closet for a few months. Yesterday was the first day I put on some tights under my shorts and a heavy long sleeve polypro top. Today I put on a windbreaker to go with the tights and gloves. Its really not even cold yet. Biking here in the Kittitas Valley means wind. I think the temps were about 55 and wind was about 17 mph. 

How about anyone else.? I know some you west side guys bike in the rain, do you think its cold yet. I really dont like the cold but I have biked at around 17 degrees where the water bottle freezes pretty much 45 minutes into the ride. Its alway possible that the next 70 degree day might be next April.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I've taken out the tights and the jacket. I still havn't caved and put lights on the bike, but I figure I'll need them in the next week or so.

I won't ride if the roads are icy, but it doesn't really get cold enough here for me not to ride.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Today in the Sound area it was beautiful. 62 and partly cloudy. I think this is my favorite all-time cycling weather -- you cannot overheat, but it's still shorts-and-jersey once you warm up.

I expect to be going full-fenders and leg warmers soon enough...


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Arg, you missed a nice race at the Mount Baker Hill Climb. Real competitive with the first four racers. They ended up splitting the $4000 and one guy split it a little further with his team mates. You might have been right up there.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I know I did, I'm a little bummed about it, but in the end I'm still glad I was hanging out in Switzerland at the time!


----------



## forrest_m (Jun 29, 2007)

Rode from Marblemount up to Rainy Pass and back on Sunday with a base layer under my jersey and the windstopper arm warmers the whole way. When you ride uphill for over 2 hours with two layers (it doesn't help that the road is mostly on the shady side of the valley) and still don't have to strip down, you know summer is over... I agree with Argentius, though, this crisper fall weather is my favorite to ride in, maybe we'll have a nice, dry October.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Been doing my commute at around 7am each morning and it's considerably colder in Beaverton than it is in Portland. It was in the high 30's yesterday or the day before. I've finally pulled out the full fingered wool gloves, wool socks, & wool jersey to try & keep my temp up. A little preview of things to come no doubt. No complaints though, at least it's still light out.

It's been said before, but the key to riding in the PNW is layers. Lots & lots of layers. Sure is pretty though.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm in the Columbia Basin, and I had a great noon-time spin through the Sun Lakes stretch today, steady climbing in cool weather wearing my Assos EVO Jersey and Roubaix Knickers. I'm using my winter shoes these days too, the Sidi GTX Hydro. I have the clothing for 20-degrees, but I don't ride in rain or on ice.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

forrest_m said:


> ... maybe we'll have a nice, dry October.


Weather last week:*rain*
Weather this morning: *rain*
Weather forcast for the forseeable future: *rain*

Fortunately I just got my cyclocross/rain bike finished, with fenders and big-ass tires, so I'm prepared. 

P.S. Last week I rode for the first time since my accident and moving to Alki / West Seattle. It's great to be back on my bike, even if everything still hurts. I'm pleasantly suprised at how many people bicycle commute from West Seattle, even in inclement weather!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Chilli, good to see you are back up and riding again. After what you went through, it's a big step to get back on the bike in the rain.

BTW, what did you end up replacing your Cervelo with?

As for the weather, I think Winter has finally arrived.

Cheers,


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

After much fighting with the insurance company (it turns out the person who turned in front of me claims that I must have jumped out of nowhere and doesn't want to accept any resposibility at all) I've decided to give Calfee a shot at repairing the Soloist. I've read good things on a few threads in this forum about people that had their carbon frames repaired, so I think it's worth a try. I've already started collecting replacement parts - shifters, a new fork, a new handlebar, etc.

In the meantime, I still have the Look555 and the cx bike, so I don't have to be without wheels. I may have to take time off riding to get surgery on my shoulder and wrist anyway (trying to avoid that).

I sure was disappointed to miss the Hurricane Ridge ride.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Cooling off in the Gorge, too..*

The past week, real rain here in Lyle, Wa. but we're right on the line between desert and rain...Hood River, about 8 miles west, has fir and cedar trees, the Dalles, about 8 miles east has sage brush. Needless to say, I usually head east this time of year, go to "the City" to do errands and I get my rides in over there in the dry..Looking out my window I can see it rain in Hood River and see the sun peeking under the clouds east near the Dalles. We can ride year round near the Dalles, with about 10" of precip..But then Borrego is warmer and drier mid-winter, right, K. ?

Last week at the Huntsman World Games in St. George, Utah, we had weather into the high 80s for all four races. Snow on the roads, coming and going though..

The competition this year in my Division One class was tough, with the Canadian national champ in TT and RR duking it out with the Montana champ for the overall GC win and many other National champs in contention amongst other age groups..It was agreed by all that this was the toughest racing we'd encountered all season..

Don Hanson


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

*Is this global warming? 70° Tuesday?*

After watching the weatherman making dire predictions last night about how the commute this morning would be raining cats and dogs, it turned out beautiful and dry, with a gorgeous sunrise. *He also predicted a ridiculously warm 70° for Tuesday*. Is this global warming?

My new commuter/cx bike had it's maiden voyage this morning. I cobbled together a completely mixed-up mashup of parts, which suprisingly seem to be working pretty well together:

* Dura-ace 10sp brifters
* Truvativ Elita compact crank w/Gigapipe bb
* Wipperman Connex 10sp chain
* Ultegra 10sp rear derailleur
* FSA front derailleur for compacts
* SRAM 10-sp cassette (I think it's 12-25?)
* Spooky carbon brakes
* OpenPro rims, 32 spoke on Dura-ace hubs hand-built by Colorado Cyclist
* Panaracer Urban max 700x32c tires
* CrankBrothers Smarty pedals
* PlanetBike Fenders

Those Spookies are hard to get right - I had my local shop adjust them to stop them from squealing, but they don't seem to have much power...
​


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome bike, and the CX cable routing looks smart for an all weather commuter too.


----------

